# 10/6 - Tobacco World Event - Pepin Garcia



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Just spoke to Kris.
He is hosting yet another one of his bash events.
This time, Pepin Garcia will be there and will be custom rolling at the event.

Any CS members in town on vacation, put this as a must on your calendar.
*South Florida Crew*..........time to party, again, yet, still.

Hopefully, we can talk Pepin into doing the same all over again for the MMHIII herf in February.

Please post if you plan to attend.


----------



## CobraSkip (Sep 8, 2005)

I was at the Titan Cigar Fest last weekend in MD and I mentioned the Feb bash at TW to the Rocky Patel rep (the little guy that was going to show us around the Patel facility in Napels, he remembered us). He said he was going to call Kris and see if he could arrange to join us with some stuff.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

CobraSkip said:


> I was at the Titan Cigar Fest last weekend in MD and I mentioned the Feb bash at TW to the Rocky Patel rep (the little guy that was going to show us around the Patel facility in Napels, he remembered us). He said he was going to call Kris and see if he could arrange to join us with some stuff.


That is awesome Skip.
Just happened to find his card yesterday.


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

I'm there meng

Hopefully, it's not to far for the rest of our SFC members.

Plus, I got your five #1's, the Mets aren't going anywhere.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

I wish I could go to bad I have class I can always take of from work.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Bump!

YO!!!
South Florida!!!
Where are you all?
This is going to be a GREAT event.

I will be there for sure.


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Bump!
> 
> YO!!!
> South Florida!!!
> ...


I was thinking the same thing Carlos

Harryculo?
Ron1YY?
Nely?
Madurofan?
Carlitosway?
Snkbyt?

I'm not missing this one.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Made in Dade said:


> I was thinking the same thing Carlos
> 
> Harryculo?
> Ron1YY?
> ...


Jr and dad should be a definite.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Drill weekend (maybe)...............to far out to plan for me


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Bump

I hope this event has not been forgotten.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Made in Dade said:


> Bump
> 
> I hope this event has not been forgotten.


Mikey,
Will call Nelson.
Bill is in.
Find out from the LJ's side.
I guess Ron will be tied up at the shop.


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Mikey,
> Will call Nelson.
> Bill is in.
> Find out from the LJ's side.
> I guess Ron will be tied up at the shop.


Good deal!

Ron I think is a no go(working)
Al just needs some encouragement
Cobraskip might go


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

add me as a "maybe" more than a "no" for now


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Was able to meet Pepin in Kansas City, at a similar event at the Outlaw ... and if you have never gotten the chance to sample a fresh-rolled stogie, off the bench of Jose "Pepin" Garcia, then this is a *must* !!!! .... frikkin' sublime !


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Bump, bump, bump.

Tomorrow!!!

Will be there.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

To those that couldn't make it, sorry.
Wow!!!
Did you miss a great time.

Don Pepin Garcia was awesome.
We had some very interesting lengthy conversation betweeen my dad, Bill (Madurofan), Nelson, (Nely) and me.

I will post under a new thread but what an interesting perspective that matches that of my dad's relative to aging CC's.

What a wonderful experience.
Won a beautiful ashtray that was signed by Don Pepin himself.

Kris,
Thanks again for being such a great host!!!

Will post lots of photos shortly.
Pepin rolled a custom bat cigar for Kris and another shaped as a pipe.
Amazing to say the least.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Photos here.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1207608#post1207608


----------

